# Questions about Joining Instructions Booklet



## bc_boy2 (7 Jun 2010)

I'll be going to the CFLRS on July 26th.  I've been going over the joining instructions booklet provided by the CFLRS website and I have a couple of questions and things I'd like to confirm.

1.  It says you must bring (or buy at the Canex) casual dress pants, casual dress shoes and casual dress shirt.  Does that mean actual dress clothes that you wear at ceremonies or does it mean just casual regular every day clothing?

2.  It lists a bathing suit in the list of items you must bring (or buy at the Canex)  but it also says "provided by QM".  Does that mean we must buy one before or after arrival?

3.  It says "Obtain a travel authorization number and an expense claim (CF 86 or DND 99) and have specified:  1.  Your means of transport  2.  Dates and time of your itinerary  3.  Baggage expense claim."  Is this only for people arriving by train or plane? (I will be dropped off by car)  If everyone is supposed to obtain a travel authorization number and an expense claim, how we get them? 

4.  It says "Pack and send your unaccompanied baggage(at least 3 weeks in advance)." Is this only for people arriving by train and plane? (I will be dropped off by car)  Is there some sort of procedure for when you send your unaccompanied baggage?  As in, how does a recruit go about doing that? 

5.  I'm supposed to be sworn in on July 14th, I start basic training July 26th.  I'm just curious but, are these dates normally so close?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2010)

bc_boy2 said:
			
		

> 3.  It says "Obtain a travel authorization number and an expense claim (CF 86 or DND 99) and have specified:  1.  Your means of transport  2.  Dates and time of your itinerary  3.  Baggage expense claim."  Is this only for people arriving by train or plane? (I will be dropped off by car)  If everyone is supposed to obtain a travel authorization number and an expense claim, how we get them?



The CFRC admin staff will do all this, not you.



> As in, how does a recruit go about doing that?



You wont have any so theres no need to worry about that.



> 5.  I'm supposed to be sworn in on July 14th, I start basic training July 26th.  I'm just curious but, are these dates normally so close?



Yes. Why does it matter ?


----------



## bc_boy2 (7 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The CFRC admin staff will do all this, not you.



So the CFRC admin staff does it and sends it to the CFLRS? Or do they give it to be when I'm sworn in?



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You wont have any so theres no need to worry about that.



I won't?  Why did they write it in the booklet then? How do you know I won't have any? Sorry, if I sound blunt.. It's not my intention.



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes. Why does it matter ?



It doesn't.  I was just curious... My apologies.

Thank you for your help CND Aviator


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2010)

bc_boy2 said:
			
		

> How do you know I won't have any?



You know, when i joined they didnt just say "hey CDN, you can be a Sgt from day one....off you go to your first unit" !! I did basic training........and brought nothing but a half-full kitbag.

They issue you everything you need and the rest anyone can fit in the 2 bags the airlines allow you to take. There is no need for a recruit to send UAB unless you are Paris Hilton or something.


----------



## fire_guy686 (7 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There is no need for a recruit to send UAB unless you are Paris Hilton or something.



That's what I always thought up until a week ago. I have dealt with two cases of people going to BMQ or BMOQ and sending UAB.


----------



## bc_boy2 (8 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You know, when i joined they didn't just say "hey CDN, you can be a Sgt from day one....off you go to your first unit" !! I did basic training........and brought nothing but a half-full kitbag.
> 
> They issue you everything you need and the rest anyone can fit in the 2 bags the airlines allow you to take. There is no need for a recruit to send UAB unless you are Paris Hilton or something.



lol at the Paris Hilton comment :nod: and lol at my own stupidity... I only just realized that the booklet says UNACCOMPANIED baggage..  I'm going to be dropped off by car to the CFLRS because I live approximately 45 minutes away.  I could just bring all my baggage myself the day I arrive.  That makes sense right?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jun 2010)

bc_boy2 said:
			
		

> That makes sense right?



I would say so.


----------



## McD (8 Jun 2010)

From what Ive read from the joining instructions this is answered (there). Along with what should and should not be brought, along with what is to be only purchased upon arrival. Im betting towards taking a bag packed with at least that, and some decently appearing outfits.... Its Day 1 of your job/career. GoodLuck


----------



## bc_boy2 (8 Jun 2010)

McD said:
			
		

> From what Ive read from the joining instructions this is answered (there). Along with what should and should not be brought, along with what is to be only purchased upon arrival. Im betting towards taking a bag packed with at least that, and some decently appearing outfits.... Its Day 1 of your job/career. GoodLuck



Thanks McD.  I believe that's what I'll do.  
But, believe it or not, my questions 1. and 2. weren't answered from my original post yet


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jun 2010)

bc_boy2 said:
			
		

> But, believe it or not, my questions 1. and 2. weren't answered from my original post yet



Patience, young Skywalker...



			
				bc_boy2 said:
			
		

> 1.  It says you must bring (or buy at the Canex) casual dress pants, casual dress shoes and casual dress shirt.  Does that mean actual dress clothes that you wear at ceremonies or does it mean just casual regular every day clothing?



Its for you to wear the days of Week 0 until you get issued and shown how to wear your uniform.  Think, Marks Work Warehouse type casual.  If you look like this, you've gone alittle overboard.

(But I'd love to be at the Green Desk when you walk in to see the look on the Duty Sgt's face)   8)



> 2.  It lists a bathing suit in the list of items you must bring (or buy at the Canex)  but it also says "provided by QM".  Does that mean we must buy one before or after arrival?



You may/may not be allowed to wear the one you bring.  Be safe, if the JIs say bring one and one will be issued, then do that.  To add, if you decide you want to go chill out at the Comfort Inn one weekend and go for a swim or jump in the jacuzzi...you want to wear the issued one?   Or any hotel in Montreal, or Ottawa, Kingston or where ever you may venture, or even a beach after your indoc period? 

Spend the $20 and bring a *civie* one.


----------



## DavieRocket77 (8 Jun 2010)

I'm glad this was brought up because I was wondering the same things. One other question I have is, the JI's states to bring 1 pair of runners and one pair of "sport" shoes. My question is what is a "sport" shoe?


----------



## McD (8 Jun 2010)

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> I'm glad this was brought up because I was wondering the same things. One other question I have is, the JI's states to bring 1 pair of runners and one pair of "sport" shoes. My question is what is a "sport" shoe?



"Running shoes1 set     Sport shoes (non marking soles)x"          My interpretation of this is have a dedicated pair for and as RUNNERS. Also have another pair of runner/ sneaker/ sport shoe with a non marking sole.

In other words without over thinking or holding a google conference a sport shoe would be a shoe you could, you know play sports or be active in. Non Marking soles would suggest for use in the gymnasium- Immeadiately eliminating the shoes specific to football, ice hockey, curling, boci ball and synchronized swimming. 

As for what model, make, and style it's all on you. Im sure as long as you are not scuffling their floors they wont give a shit what "Sport shoes (non marking soles)" means to you so long as those two criteria are met.


----------



## DavieRocket77 (8 Jun 2010)

Fair enough, thanks Mcd


----------



## bc_boy2 (8 Jun 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Patience, young Skywalker...
> 
> Its for you to wear the days of Week 0 until you get issued and shown how to wear your uniform.  Think, Marks Work Warehouse type casual.  If you look like this, you've gone alittle overboard.
> 
> ...




lmao at the first two answers  ;D 
Thank you so much EITS  You seem to be some one with a heck of a lot of knowledge because I see your posts everywhere.  Thanks again for the help


----------

